# my bunny just ate tofu!



## bsupertramp (Mar 1, 2011)

I left the room for a minute, came back to see my naughty rabbit Harry sitting on the dining table eating the teriyaki tofu I had set aside for my lunch tomorrow!
will he be sick at all or will it be okay because tofu is from a plant?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 1, 2011)

If it was just a little then he'll probably be ok, just keep an eye on him and make sure he's eating and pooping normally and seems normal. Maybe try to get him to eat lots of hay to help his digestion.


----------



## bsupertramp (Mar 1, 2011)

I gave him grass and there is hay in his cage too
afterwards he seems to be drinking a lot of water but then went back to his usual favourite activity of eating cardboard boxes so I'm hoping that's a good sign


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

first oil paints and now tofu .Harrys a trouble maker i wouldnt take my eyes off of him..or leave him alone


----------



## bsupertramp (Mar 1, 2011)

he's also chewed through and destroyed a pair of my shoes!
he always thinks he needs/wants food, is this normal?!


----------



## Violet23 (Mar 1, 2011)

My buns are the same way, every time Im in the room they give me sad bunny eyes that say "Feed us! Were wasting away!" when they just had breakfast, lol


----------



## rachelann (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol, Humphrey got a hold of a jelly bean my nephew dropped. Luckily he hasn't decided to chew on anything.. yet


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

*bsupertramp wrote: *


> he's also chewed through and destroyed a pair of my shoes!
> he always thinks he needs/wants food, is this normal?!


so how old is he and how much are u feeding him?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

i caught Flashie happily munching away on a dryer sheet before...ack ack.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah my bunnies had a phase where they were getting into everything too. One night one got into some chocolate and for the next several days would seek it out aggressively--if you had some in your hand, he'd jump up on the couch and try to steal it. If it was on the coffee table he'd try to jump on the table to get at it. Weird buggers. I guess just know that your bunny can "table surf" and rearrange things so he can't reach stuff that's bad for him. For instance, I no longer set my purse on the floor because my bunnies love to chew on leather.


----------



## bsupertramp (Mar 1, 2011)

So many naughty bunnies!
I think Harry's around 9 months old, maybe 10 (I got him from a friend last year so i'm not 100% sure)
he gets fed enough: bunny feed in the morning, a small amount, then he has grass and hay, and then some vegies like broccoli or bok choy, and usually always a treat like banana or carrot or fresh herbs if we have them. 
However, every time I get up and head towards the kitchen, harry stops whatever he's doing and rushes over waiting for me to bring him a snack!


----------

